# 9/30-10/10/2009



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund (Oct 11, 2009)

Good catchin' guys!


----------



## BLK fisher (Oct 12, 2009)

Good job guys. That 7lber is NICE. =D>


----------



## fish devil (Oct 12, 2009)

:twisted: Awesome fish for you're buddy Mike!!! =D> Nice job on the crappies.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Oct 12, 2009)

mmmm tastey crappie :shock: 

whats the temps yalls way?


----------



## jl_rotary (Oct 12, 2009)

nice crappies guys and nice LM Mike.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 13, 2009)

Nice fish guys!


----------

